# How taboo is it...?



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I was wondering how taboo is it if I wanted to do an LD in my western saddle? 

I so far have been doing all our training in my western saddle but I was wanting to transition into my nice English saddle soon. I was wanting to do our first LD in my English but I tried it out on my horse for the first time last week and it just doesn't fit him well. 

My western saddle fits my horse really well and is comfortable for me as well. It's an older ranch type saddle that is about 35 lbs. I am 5ft 7 and 135 lbs so with me and my saddle combined we are at 170. I don't care if I win or even place I am just wanting to finish and pass vet checks and have fun. 

In all the reading I have done for endurance I have seen dressage, CC saddles, treeless, synthetic etc but nothing that says it's ok to go western. 

I completely understand why the other saddles are better choices but I just don't have the budget for one right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know about the American endurance community but here in Australia it doesn't matter what kind of tack you have on your horse as long as it fits and is clean and in good condition.

On the topic of things you've seen said were acceptable, who would want to ride endurance in _any_ saddle designed for jumping?! Western I get. Aussie I get. Dressage saddles for sure and GP saddles are common, there are even specialist saddles just for endurance. But a JUMPING saddle?! Those things are SO not designed to be comfortable for long hours riding.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That's the beauty of endurance!!! As long as you are taking GOOD care of your horse, it does NOT matter what or how you ride.

We had a man who rode in his re-enactment gear.... complete with tin cup clanking on the side of his saddle, and those baggy wool pants...in the South Texas heat!!!

Nancy


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I will just keep going as is then. 

I bet the re-enactment rider was impressive. That is dedication!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I think that is what attracts me to endurance. I could show up wearing just about anything and as long as my horse and I are comfortable it doesn't matter. I've seen far too many 4H kids ragged on because they didn't have a fancy halter dripping with bling and it had to be the right kind of bling.

I was turned off very early on by most shows because of this mentality.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think endurance riding is the equivalent of fusion cuisine in the culinary world - it may be an odd mix of things to start but it all works for the best in the end.


----------

